# CO2 Booster or Excel in a planted Shrimp Tank



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I put half doses of excel in my nano tank with cherry shrimp, anubias, and crypts everyday with no problems. Guess it all depends on what plants and shrimp. My tank is also a dirt tank and my plants luv it and grow great.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I used it in my CRS tank for a couple months, and there weren't any deaths, and they even berried. The only problem was that my tank is medium light, so my plants still didn't grow. Now I just have some small patches of HC in my tank. If you have a medium to high light tank, excel's not going to do much.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

drewsuf82 said:


> I know that injected gas CO2 is not so great for shrimp


What makes you say this?

As long as you are not overgassing your aquarium, you will be fine.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> What makes you say this?
> 
> As long as you are not overgassing your aquarium, you will be fine.


Oh really ?? interesting will they breed successfully in a co2 setup? I'm really wanting to do a nicely planted medium light setup for the CRS tank that I'm planning, im just tryin to get as much info so it's got a good chance :icon_lol:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

drewsuf82 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I know that injected gas CO2 is not so great for shrimp is excel or API co2 booster ok and will you get enough liquid carbon to keep the plants growing and healthy ?
> 
> Thanks


If I had to choose I would rather dose constant CO2 than Excel. Other ferts are fine under minimal dose, but I heard so many bad stories with shrimps and Excel.

Make sure the CO2 is consistent though so you won't have pH swings


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

drewsuf82 said:


> Oh really ?? interesting will they breed successfully in a co2 setup? I'm really wanting to do a nicely planted medium light setup for the CRS tank that I'm planning, im just tryin to get as much info so it's got a good chance :icon_lol:


I have bred RCS with no problems, and I have friends that breed CRS with no problems with CO2 dosing.



NeoShrimp said:


> If I had to choose I would rather dose constant CO2 than Excel. Other ferts are fine under minimal dose, but I heard so many bad stories with shrimps and Excel.
> 
> Make sure the CO2 is consistent though so you won't have pH swings


+1. As long as you have steady CO2 levels, then there won't be any problems. I find there are more issues when dosing Excel.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

so are yall saying its better to leave the co2 on all day and night then or just during photo period


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I run pressurized CO2 during lights on and I dose 1.5x the Excel dose daily along with daily EI dosing. I have tons of fire reds in my tank doing fine and breeding. Amanos as well with no issues. Other shrimp may not fair as well as neos are pretty hardy, but as others have said be consistent and don't gas your tank or overdose. Start low and work up until you see negative effects, then back off the co2, excel, etc...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

drewsuf82 said:


> so are yall saying its better to leave the co2 on all day and night then or just during photo period


I just kept my CO2 on during the photoperiod; it makes no sense to have it running all the time.

The pH swings that are associated with injecting CO2 should not be so much of a concern, since it is generally gradual.

If you are trying to keep particular expensive/sensitive shrimp, then you could always just get a pH monitor.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

For those who use excel, try metricide 14. Its a lot cheaper.

Sent from Android-powered device using Tapatalk2


----------

